# dissociative born



## forever_empty (Sep 30, 2006)

i am 23, female, and have been dissociative my entire life.

the first time i remember dissociating, i was 5 yrs. old. from then on, it's been constant.

i struggle with it on a daily basis, but not every episode is as scary or severe as others.

i am uncertain as to my actual diagnosis...but i know i have dissociative disorders.

i don't know what else to say...it's kind of hard putting thoughts together..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Your case is very similar to mine. Im a 24 year old male and ive suffered from dp/dr my entire life. I cant remember the exact age when i first noticed i was abit different but id say i was probley 6 or 7. It was only in the past year that i sought treatment for it. Ive been pretty much dp/dr free since february.

I sought treatment for it because my anxiety and dp/dr got so bad that i couldnt function. I also had really bad brain fog as well. My derealization was alot more severe then my depersonalization. I also found dr to be much more creepy then dp.

Finally after months of basically existing in a fog i went to see a doctor and was put on clonazepam. It has been a life saver for me. Im now dp/dr free. Alot of other people on this board have had good results from it as well.

The point is you can get better. I had it for about as long as you have it and im basically totally dp/dr free now. So there is hope.

Have you gone to see a doctor or shrink about it? Have you tried any medications or thearapies for it. If you havent you should look into it because this rarely gets better on its own.

If you have any questions or anything you can PM me if you want to. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to the board, FE. I just found the site too!

I was born with DP also and I'm just now realizing it. It's hard to say, but you should really feel lucky to have found this out for yourself. I was thinking that this was the end no more than a week ago. Now I feel like it is more of a beginning.

I don't know what your experiences are with medication, but I never did well on the stuff, esp. when I didn't know what was wrong with me. I would pop welbutrin like they were aspirin and all I would get was more pissed off that nothing was going to work.

I would talk to your doctor specifically about DP and see what he can do to help. That's going to be my next step. Unless...

Comfortably Numb: What's been your luck with telling physicians about your DP and them giving you a positive, Icanhelpyou response instead of a questionable look?


----------

